# "RS4 Style" 9 Spoke Replica Group Buy



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I had quite a lot of emails after getting my wheels so I have made enquiries about a group buy.









A high res version of the above picture is available here

The best deal I could get is with AMD. Click here for their contact details

Subject to a minimum order of 10 sets, they are able to supply :

four wheels 18"x8J ET30(as per picture)[/*]
OE caps (they don't even need modification)[/*]
Goodyear F1 or Pirelli P7000 tyres (first come first served)[/*]
wheel bolts[/*]
for Â£999 inc VAT

(and before anyone says it, this is less than I paid  )
Delivery would be extra if required but collection would be preferred.

Should locking wheel bolts be required, they can be supplied for Â£25+VAT.

Please note that if you have non-OE brakes then spacers will probably be required.

In order to participate in this group buy, please contact me either via this thread, via IM or via email so that I collate the interest. If we have enough interested parties then deposits of 50% will need to be made directly to AMD.

Incidently whilst talking with Scott he tells me that he can now supply 6 speed *B&M Short Shifter Kits for Â£125+VAT*. These are for the 6 speed TT gearshift. If you're are interested in this please start another thread or alternatively contact Scott directly.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Holy Shit Balls Paul, that is an excellent price  ;D 

Guess loads of folk will go for that and my wheels will just blend in with the masses now. IMHO if i did not already have RS4's, i'd be taking a set of these at that price.

Whats the SP on the short shifter?. I know what a quick shifter on a bike does, but not entirely sure what the gadget you mention will do.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I paid Â£1400 for mine from AMD so this is a frigging bargain!

Shortshifter - already called, hehe.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Thorney...may have to sell the comps I got from you and get some of these new fangled RS4 wheels!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

PS well done Scotty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Posted on Audi-sport.net as well.

At that price I'm in 8)

Come on down 9 more...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

> PS well done Scotty.


Ditto, good score fella


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Booked in to get shortshifter kit on the 2nd Sept. I'll let everyone know how we get on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Knew you'd get through to Scott Thorney 

I'm booked for the week after


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

ScoTTy - Can you post the width and the offset of the replica's compared to the Audi 9 spokes? I know they go on TT's fine, but is there a slight difference?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

D'Oh. I recently replaced my tyres, & they are 17's.

I wonder if I could stretch them around an 18" rim 

Has anybody ever seen these replica's in 17" guise? Do they look ok etc?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Commodore1,



> 18"x8J ET30


Same diameter, same width, slightly different offset ET30 vs ET33 for OE.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks ScoTTy - a 3mm difference in the offset is tiny and should not make any difference


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

I'm really tempted since i'll be needing new tyres in a few months anyway. How much are the tyres alone? This may sway the vote.


----------



## A11NVP (Jul 26, 2002)

Count me in please - happy to front up a deposit asap. I was after a quote for 18"s and the gmbh lowering from AMD so you have solved half my problems.

Any chance that AMD would do a deal on lowering too?

A11NVP

PS For newbees like me- what does offset mean and should we be worried that is is different to the OEM wheels?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

So what exactly does a shortshifter do?

Good deal on the wheels - shame I don't need 'em 

Del


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

The shortshifter reduces the throw on the gear lever by 25%.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

AndrewS,
The group buy is for the above package. If you need individual components, give AMD a call.

A11 NVP,
I'm having the H&R's and Koni's on Tuesday - I think it is Â£960.
One group buy at a time is enough for me. Over to you! 

Off set : the difference in distance between a vertical line from the mid section of the tyre and whether this is closer in (negative offset) or further out (positive offset) than the mounting surface. I don't know the real definition but this is mine


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

if i get the wheels am in gonna need to get lowering action too?

I should be in for this.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So far cofirmed participants are :

M3GGW
L3ETT
A11NVP


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Please count me in. ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Well that's 4 done...6 more to go!

Come on guys this is a bargain


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> The best deal I could get is with AMD. Click here for their contact details
> 
> Subject to a minimum order of 10 sets, they are able to supply :
> 
> ...


Paul, I'm slightly confused as I thought your wheels came from Premier?

Are AmD now supplying the exact same RS4-style wheel style as per your photo or are they the 'RS6-style' as already supplied to a number of folk?

Whichever, it's a great price..

Cheers

Rob


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi,

Love the wheels, like to get in on the deal.

But i'm from belgium 

Could i have them send over ?? and what would be the cost ??

Does anyone have a better idea ??

Thx


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob,

You are correct. Mine came from Premier. I was going to get Scott to supply wheels and tyres when I have my H&Rs/Konis done on Tuesday but when I saw these new replicas I thought they were more OE. I spoke with Scott and one thing led to another and we ended up where we are today! 

Himpe,

I'm sorry I know less about postage costs to Belgium than you do ! :-/


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Just got word from AMD

They can send them to me for Â£ 70

So if i can sell my 17's you can count me in !


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

> Just got word from AMD Â
> 
> They can send them to me for Â£ 70
> 
> So if i can sell my 17's you can count me in ! Â


That's a good postage rate from AMD, well done.

Good luck with selling your 17'' wheels.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

;DJust to rub it in, I have sourced a virtually brand new OE set of 9 spokers from an add in PVW mag. Â They have michelin pilot sports on and have only covered about 1500 miles. Â How much did i pay? Â Â£900, and im wel chuffed. Â It goes to show, seek and ye shall find.  Â Hope all you orders work out ok,
Regards, Tobe.

By the way, does anybody wat to buy my 18" BBS splits? Offers?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Got any pics of em?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

So hopefully that's 5 so far..


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Tobe - You have PM


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

And i will make 6, W656 RYA

Any thoughts anyone on what to do with old wheels?


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Sell them to us poor 180 guys with 5 spoke 16"


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

> And i will make 6, W656 RYA
> 
> Any thoughts anyone on what to do with old wheels?


Cool, 6 down, 4 to go..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Can the guy's in the U.S. get in on this group buy? How much would it be for us in U.S. dollars with shipping?
Joe


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We actually are a lot closer than that. I was at AMD all day yesterday have suspension, Milltek and wheels fitted so I am a little behind with emails/posts/etc.

I'll try and collate it tonight and then update this thread.

I'll also take some pics as they look very good and with the OE centre caps look 100% genuine ;D

P.S. The Goodyear F1's do look very cool 8) and although I am just scrubbing them in, they feel good to.

Joe,

I'll find out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

> We actually are a lot closer than that. I was at AMD all day yesterday have suspension, Milltek and wheels fitted so I am a little behind with emails/posts/etc.
> 
> I'll try and collate it tonight and then update this thread.
> 
> ...


Good news, keep us informed please. I'm already booked in and want to take advantage of this deal price


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

I've already bought the RS4 reps from Premiere a few weeks ago so I've missed out on this group buy but does anyone know where I can get hold of the same type wheel bolts but 16mm longer (no guesses why: 16mm spacers). Spoke to Forge and they explained that the wheel bolts are different to the OE ones. Spoke to Premiere but they said that the company that make them are on holiday for 6 weeks and I don't want to wait that long to fit the spacers.

Any ideas?? Ta


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi,

This'll be my first post then. 

I was wondering with these 18" 9-spokers would additional spacers and longer wheelnuts be necessary?

I currently have the 17" 6-spokers, could I simply fit the new wheels (if I ordered them) without additional hardware?

If not what would be necessary to get those beauties on my axles? ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

You may need spacers if you have aftermarket brakes.

Wheels come supplied with bolts suitable for OE brakes..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob,

Welcome !

I had 6 spokes before and you can straight swap them (presumming your brakes are standard TT fitment. You need different bolts because of where they sit in the wheel is a different shape (the replicas have a 60o champfer (sp?).

The wheels come with bolts. AMD can (and did for me) supply locking bolts that are compatible. I think they were around Â£25+VAT.


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks ScoTTy, welcoming advice is much appeciated! Standard TT brakes fitted so no probs there! ;D

Best get permission from the Boss (aka. The Wife) before placing an order.


----------



## French_TT_Rene (Jun 24, 2002)

> I'll also take some pics as they look very good and with the OE centre caps look 100% genuine Â ;D


Lucky you!
I'm still waiting for my center caps from AmD...
Guess scott have totally forgot me ...
:'(


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ooops sorry :-[

I was going to tlak to Scott about that but I only saw him right at the end of the day when I had to rush to my next appointment. I'll be talking to him about the group buy (probably tomorrow) so I'll mention it then (again!)


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

scoTTY, count me in. Just got back from Honeymoon, been away for four weeks, so I hope I am not too late. Can you find out how much to ship to Edinburgh.

Just in case I am too late I will e-mail you as well. It is probably better to e-mail me back as I am not able to get onto the forum as much as I would like.
Cheers, and well done.
Rob


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Just as a note folks

My Local Motorsport shop have priced the "Replica" RS4 Alloys at Â£1035 with Eagle F1's inc VAT

Now the Replica refers to the company, they do brochures and copy all the VW, Audi, Merc and BMW stuff.

I think you will find that these wheels and the ones AMD are offering are one and the same!

In which case you can get them cheaper than from AMD cos you dont pay the shipping!

Just thought i would mention it, go into you local alloy place and have a a look.

Cheers

Lowell


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Lowell,

Does your local supply the OE caps and the required bolts in that price?

Cheers

Rob (also Escotia)


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

No but the centre caps are 20 Quid each from your friendly local audi dealer, although I am sure the Alloy places will have room for negotiation 

I wasn't aware that you needed new bolts?

if that is the case then i will be on the fone as well

LOL ;D

Was in the Burger yesterday shopping with the missus, Harvey Nicks aint all that :-/

Now wheres AMD's Number, did you get a price to Edinburger by the way as i am in Aberdeen so would be similar?]

ta


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Are we up to 10 people yet??

Hope so


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

The 'standard' centre caps dont fit you need modified ones, which AMD are supplying with the wheels.

IIRC AMD were selling the modified caps on their own for Â£80!


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

ScoTTy, dependent on shipping costs out to Berlin, I'm in!! 
I shall give AmD a call tomorrow during office hours to discuss this matter and then drop you an email for confirmation etc.

Cheers again for sorting out this deal. 

Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

L3ETT,

Be careful what you are talking about. These wheels are not the old replicas but new ones. The caps fit without modifying.

Foz01,

If they do them for Â£1035 plus you have to buy OE centre caps at Â£20 each thats Â£1135 and were not sure if you get the bolts.

This deal is Â£999 with OE caps and bolts. I don't expect anyone in the UK or Europe judging from the price of Â£70 to Belgium to have to spend that much.

I'm just starting to accumulate all the group buy info now. I may post tonight or in the morning depending how it goes.

P.S. They end up looking like this:
Front








Rear








I don't think you need spacers








Goodyear Eagle F1


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

OK This where we stand. As you can see there are lots on possible/probable but not too many definates.
If you are 100% are not marked as such please confirm asap.

I'll talk to AMD and see whether they will play anyway plus get the required details.

M3GGW IN
GCP  IN
L3ETT IN Would prefer P7000's
A11NVP IN
UK255 POSSIBLE if F1's available
Wi BROOS POSSIBLE
Boabt IN needs shipping costs to Edinburgh
Peter & Emma POSSIBLE To confirm by the end of the week
foz01 POSSIBLE wants F1's only 
Commodore1 VAGUE POSSIBLE
AndrewS VAGUE POSSIBLE
Bison VAGUE POSSIBLE
himpy POSSIBLE - if he can sell his 17"s
AlexC (AudiSport) When he gets his A3
Scavenger IN
JPSJR POSSIBLE needs shipping costs to US
Rob_Autobahn PROBABLE needs shipping costs to Berlin ?


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi ScoTTy,

As posted last night, I will be speaking to AmD as soon as they open regarding shipping costs to Berlin. If it is 70quid to Belgium it is unlikely to be much more if any to Germany?

I just wanted to say that when I confirm I want to have F1's fitted not P7000's.

Would it be best to confirm later by email as well as a posting?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

> OK This where we stand. As you can see there are lots on possible/probable but not too many definates.
> If you are 100% are not marked as such please confirm asap.
> 
> I'll talk to AMD and see whether they will play anyway plus get the required details.
> ...


Thanks for your efforts Paul. Just so you know I've specified the Goodyears F1's to Scott at AMD when I booked my car in a couple of weeks ago now. I didn't want the Pirellis P7000's.

Cheers,
Gareth.


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

AmD just quoted me 260 quid +VAT to get those wheels shipped out to Berlin, so I'm sorry but I am going to have to drop out of the consortium.

I cannot believe that 'himpe' got a price of 70 quid to Belgium and I get the "arm/leg" price of 305.50 quid incl VAT, nightmare! 

Sorry lads, but that's too much for me.

Enjoy your wheels,

gutted...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Why don't you come over for a visit? If you pack light you can fit your old wheels in for the return journey?



Sorry to hear you're gonna miss out.


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

I would consider a flying visit but I would be paying "through the nose" nevertheless for excess baggage, even if I just flew over with a carrier bag!

The combined price (including time) would be near-on what I can get original Audi wheels & Goodyear F1's for at my local Audi dealer (without the hassle of flying). I guess it was not to be. 

Cheers again Paul for all the good work and everything. 

Rob


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey ScoTTy,

Whats the plan then? Do we have a plan?

Subject to us being enough (hey Mr AMD - even if we have 7 definates you should still do us the deal because we are all lovely : ) should we arrange everything off our own backs? Or shall we have a group meet up there so we can all poke fun at each other?

And I still dont know what to do with my old wheels and tyres. Plenty of meat left on them. Anyone want to make me a sensible offer as I dont want to keep them. And if we go to AMD and get those new spangly things fitted, then I am stuck with them there? surely they wont fit in the car will they?

Do AMD want a deposit? Am I jumping the gun? Do I ask to many questions? Do penguins have toes?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Do penguins need RS4's? ;D

Can't belive this thread has over 2,000 viewings and we're scraping to 10 participants. :-[

I'm sure with Paul doing his sterling work with AMD we'll get the deal in place soon.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've made some more calls to try to answer the last few questions and move this on but infortunately AMD must have been too busy to speak to me as I didn't get a return call.

I'll up the pressure on Monday. :-/


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

Well done Paul, let us know the score when you've found out.

Cheers


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Paul,
Any news on this deal yet?
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's time to firm up on this deal as I have so many people dithering around.

I will put together a complete list of the outstanding questions, I did this but I've had mroe in over the weekend, and I will send this to AMD tonight.

AMD have said they will respond to the queries as soon as possible. They are busy people, trying to keep everyone happy, but for a saving of around Â£350 Â : I don't see how the deal can really be knocked.

As soon as I get the answer I will need definate responses from the undecided as it's not fair on AMD or the others to be kept waiting.

If there are any questions that you haven't already sent me or aren't already answered in this thread (you don't know how many already answered questions I have received Â  ) then please post them today so I can include them tonight.

I have set a deadline for the end of the week *at the very latest* as I am getting bored now!

P.S. If you have a coupe you can fit four wheels in the back if you want to collect them.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Cheers Scotty, your a star 

So that leaves me 4 days to scrub a good 10,000 miles off my current tyres, traction control off ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

Good work Paul ;D

At the risk of stating the obvious, I'm in for this deal.

cheers for all your efforts. Hope everyone else pulls their fingers out pronto 

Gareth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow, nearly 3,000 viewings of this thread as well  ;D

Must be popular...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This is the current situation. If I have misunderstood or missed you off, please let me know.
AMD are now saying that they have sufficient tyres so that the wheels should all come with Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3's. If you don't want these tyres let me know. Incidently I have heard that they have just been voted best tyre of the year by Evo magazine although I haven't seen it myself.

*Definates (9)* 
M3GGW
L3ETT
A11NVP
GCP
Wiim Broos
Andrew Meyer
Scavenger
Boabt
Foz01

*Possibles (11)* :-/
Himpe
Craig225
TTurbo
Damien Duffy
UK225
Marchino Sisi
JPSJR
Commodore1
Bison
AndrewS
AlexC

A few people have dropped out due to international shipping costs

The few questions that are outstanding are below and these should be resolved very quickly:
Costs of shipping to Aberdeen, Edinburgh, US ?
Do they fit an A6?
Do AMD take AMEX?

A couple of people wanted to know whether a VAT invoice was possible. I can confirm that this is not a problem.

*So come on at least one of you "Possibles", make the move to "Definates" and make 9 new friends!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

Paul

Can you please confirm 2 things for me;

1. These wheels look 100% indentical to the 2002 oem wheels?

2. They have the same oem code as the 2002 TT wheels?

If the answer is yes to both then these wheels will add value (whereas mods normally detract value) to everyones car as an Audi dealer will look at them and think "wow he/she has spent Â£2/3k on the Audi wheels, will make it a lot easier to sell on..."

Please can you confirm ASAP. Cheers.

P.S. Also need to know the answer to the Amex question, cheers.


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Hi all

Can i just remind you all that if you want to sell your old 6 spoke or comp's please email me the details.

thanks

I wish i had the cash for the RS4 

Christophe


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Can you please confirm 2 things for me;
> 
> 1. These wheels look 100% indentical to the 2002 oem wheels?
> 
> 2. They have the same oem code as the 2002 TT wheels?


No and No! 

1. I personally haven't seen a difference but I wouldn't stand up and say they are 100% identical because someone somewhere will probably find something and then you'll all come after me!!

Lets just say when I put one next to an OEM wheel, neither I nor the other guy could see the difference.

The reason I put lots of pictures up on the site is so people can make there own judgement on the appearance. I bought them just on one internet picture and I was pleasantly surprised by them.

I wouldn't suggest mixing them though as they _may_ have different weights and they do have a _slightly_ different offset. I also wouldn't guarantee the silver colour is exactly the same incase someone puts in under a colour spectrometer or something fancy.

2. No they don't have the OEM part number of them. These are replicas and not OEM parts. They even say this on the inside of them.

*The peoples choice for hero of the day is  Damien Duffy*

We therefore now have enough to proceed. Once I get the answers to the questions that I have asked we will proceed. Once I've had the call I will also come back with how to proceed.

Timescales should be very/quite short for pickup/delivery.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Timescales should be very/quite short for pickup/delivery.


Can confirm that, when I was there yesterday they had piles and piles of them stacked up in the office.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Paul,

Just doing my lunch time surf on the forum and if the wheels are as shown in your pics with the groove all the way round the spoke and fitted with Goodyear F1, then I would like to take part in the group buy.

Unless i'm too late !

Craig.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

> Can confirm that, when I was there yesterday they had piles and piles of them stacked up in the office.


They can't be very good then...  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

> No and No! Â
> 
> 1. I personally haven't seen a difference but I wouldn't stand up and say they are 100% identical because someone somewhere will probably find something and then you'll all come after me!!
> 
> ...


Paul

Thanks for the responses.

Does anyone have a view (or even better, actual experience) on how an Audi dealer would view these wheels come trade/sell in time?

Thing is that I will be selling my TTR in 5/6 months so don't want to get ass fecked on resale/trade in 

Cheers,
Gareth.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

By all appearances they look exactly the same, IMHO I doubt a dealer would even notice.

If you are that worried why not keep your original wheels if the dealer does quibble over them.

And your dealer will ass feck you regardless


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Answers from Scott at AMD(who is still working while I'm posting- he's doing silly hours trying to keep all his customers happy - top bloke!) :

Cost of shipping to Scotland is Â£90
Cost of shipping to US horrendous !! 
They don't fit the A6 as the PCD is different.
AMD don't accept AMEX. Normal Credit Cards etc are no problem (but I guess AMEX users are used to that ;D )

So that's it.

Any more for the deal? This is possible because of a bulk buy Scott managed to get after I told him I thought there would be quite a demand. If you miss out now, I don't think you're gonna get near this price again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks Paul.

Shame about no Amex...no BA miles for me 

I'm looking forward to having these wheels fitted on the 10th ;D

Just out of interest the only way to check that these wheels are copies and not originals is to remove them. Not that I'm suggesting that you tell a fib to a dealer.(like they ever would )..but how are they going to know when you come to sell/part ex?? 

I'm saying nowt.. :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

OK Since we have enough participants the group buy is on and this is how to proceed.

I will send AMD a list of all the participants first thing in the morning.

I will also TRY to email/IM all of those that have contacted me just to inform everyone that AMD now need your deposits.

Please contact AMD directly and mention the ******** wheel group buy. AMD will then agree with you the exact details of delivery/collection etc.

If there are any issues I'll try and assist but now it's really up to you guys to get in contact with AMD to proceed.

As was posted earlier, wheels and tyres are stacked up waiting for you so there's nothing to delay you 

P.S. Don't forget the locking wheel nuts if you want them!


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Spoke to AMD this morning, and placed my deposit. ;D

The wheels aren't actually with AMD yet - on order I assume, but they said they will ring back when they are available. 8)


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Scotty,

Though I will not purchase these beauties, me thinks you did a fabulous good deed for the collective good.

Were you ever in Scouts???

They look great on your car!!!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone got AMD's number?


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Have also placed my deposit at AMD this morning. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

01869 323205 www.auto-amd.co.uk


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

whats the deposit and current projected delivery? ;D


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I didnt ask what the deposit was, but wheels will be 10 days, said Scott.

And for some strange reason, I seemd to think my exhaust was going to fall off when they do the wheels, so I said they better fit a Miltek as well ;D ;D ;D


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Deposit was Â£500


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

That must be what AMD are paying for them


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Though I will not purchase these beauties, me thinks you did a fabulous good deed for the collective good.
> 
> Were you ever in Scouts


Yes I was. Does it still show?

Last time I did a group buy I got accussed of all sorts of things so I'm just waiting for the backlash!

I hope everyone is happy with them.

P.S. Foz01 - the deposit is because it's half the value - you're more sceptical than I am which is fairly hard to believe !!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

AMD are probably paying around Â£850 for them. Give or take. I guess. But it's a great deal, so I don't care ;D


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

scoTTy,

Deposit paid to AmD.

Thanks for all your work again in organising this group buy. From experience I know how frustrating and time consuming it can be.

I'm looking forward to visiting Amd to collect the wheels when they are ready.

Craig.....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

scoTTy

Paid my deposit today also, thanks for arranging this group buy.

Gavin


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone heard anything yet?

Scott did say 10 days and that's up tomorrow but no call yet 

Maybe my phone is broken


----------



## A11NVP (Jul 26, 2002)

I got an email yesterday (12th) from Trish  at AMD to say the wheels are in - just need to fix up a fitting date to go with Gmbh lowering.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I called AmD yesterday, they said the wheels were in. Good blokes that they were wrapped them up and posted them to me. Supposed to get them delivered today. ;D ;D ;D

When I get back to Edinburgh (tonight) there is going to be 4 big shiney wheels waiting for me <--- _lives in hope_

Picked up a puncture during the week so desparate for these wheels now.

Rob


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Week Monday. New wheels and Miltek with 100mm tail pipes

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

p.s. apologies for wanton smiley usage


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Please can you guys let me know what you think of them once you have them.

I think they are great but until I get some feed back I'm a little cautious in case someone doesn't like them and I'd feel guilty after recommending them :-/

Thanks


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

ScoTTy you numpty. You went thru the hassle of sorting this out and did a damn fine job of it IMHO :-*

If any problems are encountered with wheel quality or something then we should take that up directly with AMD and not winge at you.

I am sure they will be fine and thanks for spending your time is sorting this out.


----------



## A11NVP (Jul 26, 2002)

I second that - thanks ScoTTy for all your hard work.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Many thanks scoTTy

Damien


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

8) Has anyone sourced spacers and extended wheel bolts to suit these replicas yet?


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Ah, a chance missed. If only the Tax man had decided I'd paid him too much wonga a few months earlier.

If I do this now how much is it likely to cost (from AMD)? and do they do part-x? :

I have 6 spokers, 20mm spacers and bolts to match, will I need new bolts with 9 spokers?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> If I do this now how much is it likely to cost (from AMD)? and do they do part-x?
> 
> I have 6 spokers, 20mm spacers and bolts to match, will I need new bolts with 9 spokers?


Bolts included with the 18", advertised price is Â£950 + VAT I think.

Gavin


----------

